# Doodlebug



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys,

I am thinking about getting a Doodlebug and coach set. Has anyone gotten the ACL version? What coach comes with that? Is it a purple ACL coach? 

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you got your answer over on the AC site. Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, 

I posted in both places at about the same time to get max exposure. Didn't get a single response here except yours, of course.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, 
I got the PRR one and while I've not run it I'm happy with it. The coach matched the Doodle well. Your question was pretty specific and I do not remember anyone here other than Rocky running purple trains and he's pretty scarce these days? understandably. Hopefully the deal are still running on the sets? They were pretty cheap a while ago? 

Chas


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I did not see an answer on the Aristo Forum, and I do not see ACL Doodlebugs listed in the catalog. What is the answer?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The answer was on the AC forum do a search. Keep ya guessing however you answered your own question.







. Later RJD


----------

